# ADF and Seachem Excel



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Posted this in the Compatibility section but I think it's important enough to post here, too, should some of you not visit that section and have African Dwarf Frogs.

Seachem does not recommend using Seachem Flourish Excel with ADF or other amphibians; something about how it impacts their sensitive skin.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh....is that why their skin sheds a little every now and then? Hmm, thought it was water quality....damn, now I feel bad for the little ones.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

They shed all of the time. I even watch Esmeralda wolf hers down. Seachem did mention sensitivity after shedding. I found it on a Frog Forum where the question was asked specifically. Of course, can't find it again and couldn't post link if I did. :-(


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ooh okay, so some shedding is normal then, that's good to know. I'd meant to look that up previously but with my schedule, I plum forgot about it and I feel bad for my two little froggies. If you do find it again, can you send it to me in PM? I'd be interested in reading about it.

I do know that (based on another link you'd sent me ;-)) that Excel does have a harmful liquid in it if it comes in contact with skin/any open surface on humans so I'd imagine that this would be amplified in shedding amphibians.


----------



## Crateria (Sep 11, 2014)

Oh, gosh. Yikes. I wonder what a good replacement would be then.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Idk, I can't really stop Excel, well I can but there aren't many good CO2 supplements, API CO2 Booster isn't as concentrated but you'd probably end up using the same amount through the different dosing. But it might not have that liquid that Excel has, wish I could remember the name of it. I'm not sure if it is in all CO2 supplements or not, I do know that regular CO2 systems (gaseous not liquid) don't have that harmful liquid so I'd assume frogs would be fine in that.


----------



## Crateria (Sep 11, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> Idk, I can't really stop Excel, well I can but there aren't many good CO2 supplements, API CO2 Booster isn't as concentrated but you'd probably end up using the same amount through the different dosing. But it might not have that liquid that Excel has, wish I could remember the name of it. I'm not sure if it is in all CO2 supplements or not, I do know that regular CO2 systems (gaseous not liquid) don't have that harmful liquid so I'd assume frogs would be fine in that.


Yeah, I can't imagine stopping Excel either. My plants are thriving in it.

I haven't seen any negative effects on my frog so this has come as a surprise, so I'll just keep an eye out on her. 

But Excel definitely irritates MY skin. If I stick my arm in my tank after a dose it makes me break out in hives. @[email protected]


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Same on mine, the pair still are as annoying to my fish as usual haha. They like to bug my Betta together, it's amusing for me to watch though. No harm comes from it, they just chase her off occasionally but it's warranted since she tries to steal their food and most of the time succeeds in it!

I don't have much of an issue sticking my hand in after dosing but it does occasionally spill on me since I use the cap to measure it out and it does burn/itch a little but generally nothing serious comes from it thankfully.


----------



## Crateria (Sep 11, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> Same on mine, the pair still are as annoying to my fish as usual haha. They like to bug my Betta together, it's amusing for me to watch though. No harm comes from it, they just chase her off occasionally but it's warranted since she tries to steal their food and most of the time succeeds in it!


Hahaha yup! I had to do some nose bonking with my finger today during lunch time. xP


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

When I researched Excel I saw this also, but then saw many people who use it with adf's with out any issues. 

I dose low every other day. I've been using Excel for probably six months.

Adf's shed every week or two naturally. Excess shedding can happen in poor quality water.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If you use Excel I think the low dosing is the best idea. I got some straight on my and it burned. I figure my skin is a lot tougher than an ADF's. ;-) But I don't use Excel any more for reasons beyond the ADF.


----------



## Crateria (Sep 11, 2014)

I use just a few drops a day, works wonders. I've only seen my ADF shed once and that was right after I introduced her to my tank.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I do the 1ml per 10 gallons daily and skip a day here and there but for the most part I do it daily.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I don't use Excel at all, but this is good Info.


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Okay, so I use just the seachem flourish not the excel...are my adf's in trouble?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

No, Flourish is very different from Excel, Flourish is just a normal concentrated liquid fertilizer and Excel is a liquid Carbon Dioxide Supplement.


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh okay...should I be using it for my plants? I mean is my stuff enough?


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

SabastiansMom said:


> Oh okay...should I be using it for my plants? I mean is my stuff enough?


Talking about Flourish comprehensive supplement? Do you have easy growing plants? 
If so, I don't see a reason to use Excel on easy plants/low tech tanks. I have a 10g low tech, I barely use fertilizer for it, but I'm using extremely easy plants. Most of the plants in the 10g is root feeders, so I'm using root tabs for the plain play sand substrate I'm using.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

+1 Tony. 

I have easy plants in the 10 with the ADF and use root tabs, Iron tabs (for the Swords) and every once in a while remember to use Seachem Flourish _Comprehensive_.


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Plants are all easy...I use tabs for the swords (I have two kinds). The plants...seem to be doing well. I put the fert in when I do a wc.


----------

